# Wow



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love stuff through amazon.. I can't believe how fast they ship and I love my prime membership... reminds me .. I have to order a new pooper scooper...lol!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome! I have Amazon Prime too and I order all sorts of stuff!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I just signed up for the free amazon prime 1 month trial because I needed a bunch of last minute stuff to get here before I go camping in 2 weeks. Although its nice I don't think I order enough for it to make sense


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Awesome! I have Amazon Prime too and I order all sorts of stuff!


I love Prime. I didn't think I'd use it enought to warrant the annual fee but I've switched to ordering many things through amazon and have asaved a lot of money that way. The really dangerous thing is when you have one-click and prime together.... pretty much removes a lot of the barriers to impulse shopping!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OutWest said:


> I love Prime. I didn't think I'd use it enought to warrant the annual fee but I've switched to ordering many things through amazon and have asaved a lot of money that way. The really dangerous thing is when you have one-click and prime together.... pretty much removes a lot of the barriers to impulse shopping!


Have you taken advantage of any of the other Prime features such as free e-book downloads, video streaming, etc.?

If you order alot from Amazon, it's great. I use Amazon frequently, I live 25 miles one way to do any major shopping of any kind. Love the convenience of shopping online and the quick delivery and great CS Amazon has.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you taken advantage of any of the other Prime features such as free e-book downloads, video streaming, etc.?
> 
> If you order alot from Amazon, it's great. I use Amazon frequently, I live 25 miles one way to do any major shopping of any kind. Love the convenience of shopping online and the quick delivery and great CS Amazon has.


Wait does amazon prime in cAnada get that stuff too? I might just be keeping it the....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuco said:


> Wait does amazon prime in cAnada get that stuff too? I might just be keeping it the....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Check amazon's website for info for Canada.

I'm not sure since I've never checked for Canada, but I know all their features apply to US Residents.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I order books through Amazon , always choose the free shipping and get things within a few days. Can't beat it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazon prime is very dangerous for me  I can get on a roll with one click and it's on it's way.... 

Sunrise, I'd say 12 years isn't a bad run, especially if it can start a new chapter as a wobble. Seems like nothing lasts as long as you think it will anymore so I'm impressed.


----------

